

"Entrepreneurship as an itch that must be scratched," and other startup advice - knewter
http://isotope11.com/blog/birmingham-startup-summit-2012

======
knewter
This is just a recap my business partner put together of the Birmingham
Startup Summit, and it was a great read for me. I didn't get a chance to go,
even though we sponsored it, because I was in the hospital. I thought someone
else might enjoy it.

